# Lost car ownership



## wonderings

I seem to have misplaced my ownership for my car. What is the process of getting a new one? I need to put my car back on the road today, and I need the ownership to get a new sticker, and for insurance.

thanks


----------



## simon

go to the license bureau and ask for one - it's either free or $5 - it's that simple too.


----------



## RevMatt

Go to the place you will need to go to get your sticker. Bring lots and lots of ID. If the car is also in the name of a spouse or someone else, bring them. You fill out a form, pay $10, and show ID, and it is sorted. Had to do this myself not long ago (I didn't lose the form, the dealership did, but same process). I don't remember it being any more complicated than that. In any case, that is the office you need to go to.


----------



## RevMatt

Well, one of us is right about the cost. Could just as easily be simon. 

Don't know how long it's been since your car was on the road, but you may need a safety or an emissions test, too.


----------



## wonderings

Thanks, I talked to someone at the bureau, and all I need is a valid drivers licence, and vin number of my car. The cost is $10. Regarding the safety of my car, it has only been off the road since april. I only ride my motorcycle from April to End of October. So the car is only insured for 6 months of the year, then it sits in my oma's garage.

thanks for you help!


----------



## PenguinBoy

wonderings said:


> I only ride my motorcycle from April to End of October. So the car is only insured for 6 months of the year


I would suggest keeping fire & theft on the car whilst it is off the road, and just canceling PL, PD & Collision.

It's less hassle to put the insurance back on, it won't cost much, and you're still covered in case of a loss while it is stored.


----------

